

How Cold Is It? - mgxplyr
http://howcoldisit.com/

======
philiphodgen
I need a widget of this for my website. Please.

He said, from Pasadena, CA at 26C in outdoor sex weather.

------
gerggerg
<http://thefuckingweather.com/> ?

------
there
why do i have to tell you where i am?

<http://goingtorain.com>

